# Mazda MX-5



## raven (May 7, 2002)

This last week I was up in Scotland with work and hired a car. I asked if they had anything instead of the Ford Focus, and was offered an MX-5. 

Have to say, it was really fun. It was the 1.8 version so reasonably powerful, and very easy to spin the (rear) wheels. Going around roundabouts when there wasn't any other traffic around was a complete laugh, with the rear end drifting out etc... ;D

Back in the TT this weekend, roundabouts are fun for a different reason (ie you can tear around them without drifting anywhere), but it was dare I say not so involving. :-/


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I quite fancy an MX-5 for the summer months. Not driven one for years, but they're supposed to be really good fun to drive.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> I quite fancy an MX-5 for the summer months. Not driven one for years, but they're supposed to be really good fun to drive.


And what will your husband be driving?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> And what will your husband be driving? Â


LOL ;D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> And what will your husband be driving? Â


Yeah, that's the only problem. Ironic really as the TT feels more of a girl's car to drive. :-/ :


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> And what will your husband be driving? Â


 ;D Agreed, but can someone suggest a sporty RWD car that is affordable and as good to drive (allegedly)?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> ;D Agreed, but can someone suggest a sporty RWD car that is affordable and as good to drive (allegedly)?


True, they seem to have the niche to themselves. Roll on the VW mid-engined Roadster study that has been doing the show circuit.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> ;D Agreed, but can someone suggest a sporty RWD car that is affordable and as good to drive (allegedly)?


VX220


----------

